# 36 auto cycle or motorbike



## hstavn (Aug 8, 2011)

just picked this up anyone know what model it is i know its a 36 i got it from the original owner.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 8, 2011)

Likely a motorbike or standard B97 "un-equipped" motorbike based on the sprocket and no grounding hole in the frame.


----------



## hstavn (Aug 8, 2011)

what is something like this worth


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 8, 2011)

It's all relative to what the market is doing at any given time. You're frame appears to be a 16" frame with seat post bolt going through the frame. This is generally a less desirable frame size due to it being smaller then average. Pre-war Schwinn frames have been bringing in more then they used too. And not sure if you have the key to the fork but copies can be purchased cheaply...You have anywhere from $300-$600 in parts there IMO.


----------



## hstavn (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks for the info, the key is broke off inside lock of course. i will be selling it as is or parted out.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 8, 2011)

*36*

Could be anything from an unequipped B model 1936 bike to a deluxe 1936 bike missing all the hard to find stuff.  Hard to say for certain.  The fact of the matter is that even Deluxe equipped Motorbikes came with both style sprockets, 1/2 inch or 1 inch pitch.  And there was never a 'ground screw' hole on 36 motorbikes.  The parts that are missing are the spendiest parts and most evasive unfortunately. If you're passionate about building it up?  Find an early 35-36 style rear carrier, horn tank fender set,  guard, pancake horn and headlight.  The roughest way to go restoring one of these (starting with just the bare minimum)..... but a great challenge and project if you have the time and expense! 
Another option.... kick it down the road to other collectors... You have a frame worth about 100-200 tops range...and a fork that can bring about that as well with key.
Ciao


----------



## hstavn (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks for the info you have helped out greatly


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 9, 2011)

sY THAT IN PORTLANDS' CRAIGS LIST.  ITS MISSING THE HARD TO FIND FENDERS  SO I PASSED ON IT.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 9, 2011)

Saw that in portlands' craigs list.  Its missing the hard to find fenders  so i passed on it.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 9, 2011)

Why cant i edit the original post without making another copy?


----------



## hstavn (Aug 9, 2011)

if your in portland, have anything to trade?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 9, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> Why cant i edit the original post without making another copy?




I found you have to edit throught the advanced function, then it's OK, bri.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 10, 2011)

th_an*k*_[/B][/I] brian.....


----------

